# Rondomatic 400 Autofeeder



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with this thing?

Aquarium Automatic Feeders: Rondomatic 400

I'm thinking about using this to dose ferts over winter break when I'm going to be gone for 3 weeks.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Great units; I've had one for years with no issues. Note that it is not battery run so you need access to an electric plug.


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

have you bought one yet? if so let me know how it works for you


----------

